

Donate to the FreeBSD Foundation - Uncle_Sam
http://ivoras.sharanet.org/blog/tree/2010-11-25.donate-to-the-freebsd-foundation!.html

======
cperciva
Just to chime in here: The work the FreeBSD Foundation does is really really
important. A lot of what they do is behind the scenes, but things like
providing legal advice or ensuring that FreeBSD developers can attend
conferences makes the project run much more smoothly than it would otherwise.

And if you compare the budgets (~300k vs. ~20M), well, the FreeBSD Foundation
needs the money far more than Wikipedia does.

------
psadauskas
Only tangentially related, but if you've ever used ssh, you should also donate
to the OpenBSD Foundation. <http://www.openbsdfoundation.org/>

~~~
cperciva
I think there would be far more donations if people could donate to _OpenSSH_
rather than donating to _OpenBSD_. Theo loves to use OpenSSH to guilt-trip
people into donating, but there's no guarantee that donations will, in fact,
end up supporting OpenSSH at all.

~~~
there
that's like saying you'll donate to wikipedia only if it's used to pay for the
bandwidth used by a single page on the site.

openssh is developed in the openbsd tree, by openbsd developers. there are
infrastructure, travel, equipment, and other costs that can't be decoupled
from openbsd work. if you want to support openssh, support openbsd developers.

i'm sure if someone stepped up and sponsored an openssh-specific hackathon,
they could be "guaranteed" that their money was directly funding more openssh
work than openbsd work. but, not surprisingly, nobody's ever done that.

~~~
cperciva
_that's like saying you'll donate to wikipedia only if it's used to pay for
the bandwidth used by a single page on the site._

No, because wikipedia isn't going out and saying "you should support us
because we have a page about Hacker News". They say that we should support
them for everything they do.

What Theo is would be like me saying "if you use bsdiff, you should pay me to
work on FreeBSD" -- bsdiff is a small part of FreeBSD, and only a very small
amount of the time I spend on FreeBSD is even remotely related to bsdiff.

~~~
there
_No, because wikipedia isn't going out and saying "you should support us
because we have a page about Hacker News". They say that we should support
them for everything they do._

of course, because allocating a donation to a specific page would be nearly
impossible. just as allocating openbsd donations to specific commits on
src/usr.bin/ssh is difficult and not worth the time.

 _What Theo is would be like me saying "if you use bsdiff, you should pay me
to work on FreeBSD" -- bsdiff is a small part of FreeBSD, and only a very
small amount of the time I spend on FreeBSD is even remotely related to
bsdiff._

if a critical component of my commercial product offering was bsdiff, i would
certainly donate to freebsd (or wherever you directed donations, being the
author) to see its continued development.

~~~
cperciva
What if _someone else_ told you that if you use bsdiff you should donate to
FreeBSD?

Keep in mind that Theo is not the author of OpenSSH.

~~~
there
are you seriously implying that theo is not one of the authors of openssh? or
that the other authors of the code don't agree with him on where donations
should go?

direct commits, not including ok's on reviewed code:

    
    
         jcs@air:/usr/src/usr.bin/ssh> cvs log | grep 'author: ' | sed -e 's/.*author: //' -e 's/;.*//' | sort | uniq -c | sort -n
         cvs server: Logging .
         [...]
          174 provos
          203 itojun
          303 jmc
          368 dtucker
          882 miod
         1098 stevesk
         1234 deraadt
         1417 jason
         1623 brad
         1765 djm
         3827 markus
    

from the last openssh announcement ([http://marc.info/?l=openssh-unix-
dev&m=128256356229601&#...</a>):<p><i>OpenSSH is brought to you by Markus
Friedl, Niels Provos, Theo de Raadt, Kevin Steves, Damien Miller, Darren
Tucker, Jason McIntyre, Tim Rice and Ben Lindstrom.</i>

~~~
cperciva
It depends how you define "author". Personally I would say that at this point
OpenSSH has two authors -- markus and djm -- and a number of minor
contributors. Looking at 'cvs annotate', I see that markus committed 42.6% of
the LOC and djm committed 32.8% of the LOC, while nobody else was higher than
6.3%. Sure, LOC isn't a very good metric, but within a single project, with
everybody using the same language, a 5x gap is significant.

If you look at who is _currently working_ on OpenSSH, the numbers are even
more dramatic: djm is responsible for _over 80%_ of the LOC committed in 2010.

------
JCKa1
Direct link to donate: <http://www.freebsdfoundation.org/donate/>

------
brainlounge
If you think the scale scales a bit strange at the upper scales, you are not
alone.

~~~
cperciva
Last year the scale went up to 300k, and someone didn't want to move all the
lines.

